# What's the Best BB Cream to Truly Cover Redness?



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if someone could help me out. I suffer from rosacea and have a ton of broken capillaries and am desperate to find a BB cream that provides enough coverage to cover my extreme red cheeks, without looking cakey. Any recommendations??? Thanks for your time &amp; attention. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have rosacea as well, but I don't have constant flare ups.  I use Missha M Perfect BB Cream and it works well for me.  I blurrs redness of my leftover rosacea and acne scars.  It doesn't cover them completely, but blurrs well.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 5, 2013)

BB creams are supposed to naturally be lightweight enough to not be cakey (lighter than a foundation, heavier than a tinted moisturizer, although many US BB Creams are just tinted moisturizers with anti-aging ingredients and SPF), and although they tend to provide decent coverage, they're not intended to be concealers for extreme coverage.

We may have some other members with some other recommendations to try out, though.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have rosacea as well, but I don't have constant flare ups.  I use Missha M Perfect BB Cream and it works well for me.  I blurrs redness of my leftover rosacea and acne scars.  It doesn't cover them completely, but blurrs well.


 Thanks so much for the advice. I truly appreciate it. After my post, I watched Friday Night Beauty on QVC or maybe the show right before yesterday and IT Cosmetics came out with a CC cream. The inventor of the product was on and she also has Rosacea. That girl was brave enough to take the make up off of one side of her face. Her cheeks were as red as mine. She applied the CC Cream &amp; nothing else and it looked terrific. I ordered a bottle (it was around $35) and figured I would give it a try. QVC airs in HD. However, in my opinion, I strongly believe they conduct live airbrushing to make the models' complections better. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it works. If not, I will try your suggestion. I aslo ordered Tarte's new BB cream which claims to combat redness and provide decent coverage. I know there is one out there for us Rosacea ladies. I'll post an update on my progress. Thanks again for your post. You are very kind.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB creams are supposed to naturally be lightweight enough to not be cakey (lighter than a foundation, heavier than a tinted moisturizer, although many US BB Creams are just tinted moisturizers with anti-aging ingredients and SPF), and although they tend to provide decent coverage, they're not intended to be concealers for extreme coverage.
> 
> We may have some other members with some other recommendations to try out, though.


 Thanks you, kindly, for your post. Would a CC cream provide better coverage? Any insight you could provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dockmaster (Apr 6, 2013)

I also have Rosacea and use the Missha.  I have tried many many brands and this one is the best in covering the red.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dockmaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have Rosacea and use the Missha.  I have tried many many brands and this one is the best in covering the red.


 Thanks so much. I just received the Tarte BB cream yeterday in Medium. It did cover well but I can't get over how orange it looked. I know I got the wrong color (should of went with the Light) but back it goes! I will try the Missha &amp; cross my fingers. Just wondering what's the best site to order the Missha BB Cream at the best price. Any ideas? Thanks again for the advice and your kindness. Take care...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 9, 2013)

If you register on the misshaus.com site you get a free M Perfect full size bb cream in color 23 with a $1 or more purchase plus shipping.  It's a great deal.  Check the sales for a cheap item to get it with.  Also, check of teh Missha lovers thread for what others have ordered and thought.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you register on the misshaus.com site you get a free M Perfect full size bb cream in color 23 with a $1 or more purchase plus shipping.  It's a great deal.  Check the sales for a cheap item to get it with.  Also, check of teh Missha lovers thread for what others have ordered and thought.


 Thank you so much! I will definetly check it out. BTW-I broke down and tried the Tarte BB cream on my face instead of my hand. It actually blended pretty well and the coverage is amazing. Nothing orange about it even in flourecent lighting. I will still try the Missha BB cream and check out the sale. You are very kind to take the time to offer the info. Take care &amp; thanks again!!!


----------



## fancypants (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a ton of blotchy redness on my face and I'm always hunting for the best things to cover it without spackling on half an inch of foundation and concealer, so I feel your pain. The IT Cosmetics CC cream you mentioned works well for me, as does Skin79's BB cream in the orange bottle, though that only comes in one shade so may not work, depending on your skintone.  I've also had good luck with Missha's Perfect Cover BB cream.  They're all buildable so if you don't get enough coverage on the first application, just add more to the areas that need it.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMPENTERPRISES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much! I will definetly check it out. BTW-I broke down and tried the Tarte BB cream on my face instead of my hand. It actually blended pretty well and the coverage is amazing. Nothing orange about it even in flourecent lighting. I will still try the Missha BB cream and check out the sale. You are very kind to take the time to offer the info. Take care &amp; thanks again!!!


 Your welcome.  I actually convinced my sister to get it as well.  They are currently giving away the color 23, which is a little dark for her.  I told her that I would trade with her for one of my 21 and use the 23 during the summer.  If you are pale, 23 might not work for you. I have noticed that some of the people on the Missha Fans thread are trading theirs because the color didn't work for them, so that is another option.


----------

